# Wie viel Kerne hat Dein Spiele-Prozessor?



## PCGH_Carsten (18. März 2009)

i.V.: Wie viel Kerne hat dein Spiele-Prozessor?


----------



## KTMDoki (18. März 2009)

[x] 4
mein Q6600 @3,2GHz 
wird wahrscheinli einen Phenom II 955BE weichen müssen


----------



## Whoosaa (18. März 2009)

[x] 2 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. März 2009)

[4] Q6600@ Standarttakt (reicht noch vollkommen)


----------



## Gamiac (18. März 2009)

2x2 und die werden erst weichen wenn sie müssen und dann wahrscheinlich gegen 8 , 16 oder vieleicht schon 32 aber auf jedenfall wieder Intel mit ähnlichem Preis Leistungsfaktor .


----------



## Ultrawoach (18. März 2009)

@PCGH_Carsten:

Das finde ich ja jetzt lustig 

Hast du jetzt die Umfrage aufgrund meiner Kritik im Catalysttreiber-Thread gestartet?
Bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

Greetz

EDIT: 4 Kerne


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2009)

[x]3 Phenom 8450 @ 2593MHz wird wo den Phenom 720 weichen, wenn ich das geld habe.


----------



## Kamrum (18. März 2009)

[x]2 ein AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+   der noch dieses jahr weichen  muss


----------



## TBF_Avenger (18. März 2009)

[x]2
Intel C2D E6550, wird erst ende des Jahres ersetzt


----------



## benjasso (18. März 2009)

S***** Wunschdenken, ich hab 4 angeklickt, hab aber nur 2. Kann das ein Mod bitte korrigieren?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. März 2009)

[x]  *4* Kerne: Phenom X4 940


----------



## Namaker (18. März 2009)

[x]4: P2 X4 940
Bei mir wirds wohl wie ne Parabel laufen, meine erste CPU hatte 1 Kern, jetzt hab ich 4 und die nächste wird 9 haben


----------



## No0dle (18. März 2009)

2 x 3,6Ghz

C2D E8400 @ 3,6GHz


----------



## push@max (18. März 2009)

4 x 3,4GHz @Q9550 E0


----------



## UTDARKCTF (18. März 2009)

2* 3 ghz Intel, eventuell ist Ende des Jahres eine Umstellung auf ein AMD Vierkerner dran .


----------



## Zsinj (18. März 2009)

mal zählen...
eins, 
[x]zwei
drei und vier sind in arbeit


----------



## Uziflator (18. März 2009)

[X]  *4*  Deneb 940BE


----------



## Equilibrium (18. März 2009)

[x] *4* Kerne: Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770

Jaja ich hab genug Geld zum verbrennen, außerdem steh ich auf dicke Prozis.


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. März 2009)

[x] 2
Hab einen Intel E6400.


----------



## w00tification (18. März 2009)

[x] *2* Intel Core2Duo E6750 @3.2 GHz

hier trennt sich die spreu vom weizen. wer mehr als vier angibt, lebt in der zukunft oder hat nich richtig gelesen =D


----------



## dot (18. März 2009)

4 Toepfe. Ups, bin ja in gar keinem Autoforum


----------



## mycel-x (18. März 2009)

Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition @Lukü 3,5 Gig . 
Geht ab wie Schmidt's Katze !!!
 Ja ich weiß...i7's 965 ist noch fetter .
Aber mir langts (erstmal...)!!!


----------



## Jan. (18. März 2009)

4 Kerne 
Q9650 (auf normalen 3.00 GHz)


----------



## Bensta (18. März 2009)

Im moment Intel Core2 Duo E6850, aber vielleicht bald
 8 Core Xeon im Mac Pro


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. März 2009)

Ultrawoach schrieb:


> @PCGH_Carsten:
> 
> Das finde ich ja jetzt lustig
> 
> ...


Nein, wir machen sowas öfter. Einfach mal ins Quickpoll-Archiv schauen.




w00tification schrieb:


> hier trennt sich die spreu vom weizen. wer mehr als vier angibt, lebt in der zukunft oder hat nich richtig gelesen =D


Nicht unbedingt, es gibt ja Verrückte, die sich aus irgendwelchen (vielleicht auch guten) Gründen Serverboards hinstellen. Istanbul und Dunnington lassen grüssen. Außerdem gab es auf der Cebit Boards mit zwei LGA-1366-Fassungen. Das wären zwar genaugenommen "die Prozessoren in deinem Spiele-PC" aber zu kleinlich wollen wir ja nicht sein.


----------



## Hupe (18. März 2009)

[x]2

Athlon 64 X2 6400+ ... wird hoffentlich aber noch einem Phenom 2 640BE weichen


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. März 2009)

w00tification schrieb:


> [x] *2* Intel Core2Duo E6750 @3.2 GHz
> 
> hier trennt sich die spreu vom weizen. wer mehr als vier angibt, lebt in der zukunft oder hat nich richtig gelesen =D



Nicht unbedingt... Es gibt auch doppel CPU Boards... 

[2] Intel C2D e8300@3,5


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. März 2009)

[x] 4
Q9550@ 3,4GHz


----------



## nichtberuehren (19. März 2009)

2x2 
mein 8400er ist vor 'ner Weile Rausgeflogen und fristet sein Leben nun in seiner Box im Schrank-ist ja nicht allein, hat ja 'nen Lüfter zum Unterhalten.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. März 2009)

nichtberuehren schrieb:


> 2x2
> mein 8400er ist vor 'ner Weile Rausgeflogen und fristet sein Leben nun in seiner Box im Schrank-ist ja nicht allein, hat ja 'nen Lüfter zum Unterhalten.



Lan-Rechner raus machen.
Braucht man nicht sein Hauptrechner von Millionen von Kabeln zu "befreien".


----------



## Roman (19. März 2009)

4 Kerne aufgrund meines neuen Phenom II 940


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (19. März 2009)

Besitzer eines AMD Phenom X4 9550+, der nächste Proz. wird ein Phenom II X4 920, für 170€ ein echtes Schnäpchen.


----------



## Arrow1982 (19. März 2009)

[4] Phenom 9750. Wir auch noch eine weile so bleiben, da schnell genug.


----------



## dok81 (19. März 2009)

zur Zeit habe ich nur 2 Kerne, möchte aber schon 4 haben.


----------



## Fate T.H (19. März 2009)

Zurzeit *4* Kerne aber ASUS@Cebit lassen wohl demnächst grüßen


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (19. März 2009)

[x] 1 Core; 2 Threads

Intel Pentium 4 640 (HT,64bit)  @ 3.8Ghz [LuKü] 
soll aber bald nem AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+ weichen...


----------



## Crizzo (19. März 2009)

[x] 2 (Intel E8400)


----------



## kuer (19. März 2009)

(X) 4 wegen Phenom II 940BE @3,4 / Mein Sohn auch 4 wegen 9850BE @2,9 (ist mein alter) und mein Lan Rechner 2 wegen dem 7750BE @3,0Ghz . Schade das man immer nur ein Kreutz machen kann , denn es giebt viele die mehrere Rechner haben . Das würde das Bild denke ich ändern .


----------



## Demcy (19. März 2009)

[4] 

Hab nen OFF-ROAD-PC

*4x4*Ghz Q9550 *fett grins*


----------



## DUKE66 (19. März 2009)

*4*
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550, 2833 MHz (8.5 x 333)
langt noch völlig aus


----------



## S_Fischer (19. März 2009)

[x] 2  ein e6750@ 3,6Ghz

da der c2d mit 3,6 am limit arbeitet kommt die nächsten wochen ein q9650 rein der dann auf 4ghz laufen soll, ein core i7 kommt nicht in frage weil ich mit dem bord und speicher mehr als zufrieden bin und ocen bei den "alten" mehr spaß macht.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. März 2009)

[1]

Intel Pentium 4 @3,6Ghz

reduziert die Heizungskosten, steigert aber extrem die Stromkosten.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (19. März 2009)

[x] 2 Kerne

E8400 3 GHz. Sollte die Leistung mal nichtmehr reichen, wird auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet. Den passenden Kühler hab ich eh schon.

Aber warum gibts in der Umfrage die Antwortmöglichkeit zu mehr als 4 Kernen? Es gibt keine CPU, mit mehr als 4 Kernen. Zumindest ist mir keine Bekannt.
Der i7 hat schließlich auch nur 4 echte Kerne.


----------



## yello7676 (19. März 2009)

weil es mainboards gibt wo zwei oder mehr cpus drauf passen^^


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2009)

[x] 2
Core 2 Duo E8500 @3,789 Ghz (421*9) Primestable @ 1,223V


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. März 2009)

[x] 4

Intel Q6600 @ 3.2GHz, mein nächster processor wird hoch wahrscheinlich ein Core i7, also auch ein 4 kerner


----------



## BlackDragon (19. März 2009)

Meine jetzige CPU, ein AMD Athlon 64 3500+, gehört zur langsam aussterbenden Gattung der Einkern-CPUs. Allerdings hat er bis jetzt seinen Dienst immer ohne Murren oder sonstige Probleme verrichtet. Und wie es im Moment aussieht wird er noch ein weiteres Jahr seinen Dienst tun müssen. Dann steht vllt. mal eine neue CPU an. Mal sehen, wieviel Kerne dann in meiner neuen CPU stecken. Sollten aber mindestens 4 Kerne haben, sodass ich wieder eine Weile Ruhe habe.


----------



## TommiX1980 (19. März 2009)

[x]2 Athlon 64 x2 6400+ (zur Zeit noch)

hab aber 4 Kerne angeklickt, da ich mir heute den kleinen phenom II x4 810 bestellt hab.


----------



## casemodx (19. März 2009)

[2]

Hab schon seit über 2 Jahren einen Core 2 Duo E6400 in meinem PC, und dank
des neuen DFI Lanparty UT X48 T2R habe ich ihn derzeit auf 3,6 GHz laufen.


----------



## XXTREME (19. März 2009)

[x] 4 (siehe Sig.)

@Namaker -> Boh, wie lange bist du denn mit deinem Einkerner (Im *Spielerechner*) rumgerutscht?


----------



## danysahne333 (19. März 2009)

[x] 2 Core2Duo E4600 @ 3.0 GHz


----------



## GHOT (19. März 2009)

[x] 4  Q6600


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2009)

[X] 4 [i7-920]

Welche vier Scherzbolde haben für "8" gestimmt?   Hat da jemand Server-CPUs am laufen oder schlicht SMT für bare Münze genommen? *g*

cYa


----------



## GoZoU (20. März 2009)

4 Kerne FTW 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## kmf (20. März 2009)

Nix mit Multi?

[•] Sonstiges/Weiß nicht ... 

Ich zocke derzeit auf zwei Rechnern. Einer hat einen C2D 8500@4,3 Ghz und der andere einen Xeon Quad X3350 @ 3,6 Ghz. Der 8-5er ist aber in 90% der Games, die ich habe, der mit Abstand Schnellere. 

OK - GTA 4 hab ich nicht - will ich auch nicht.


----------



## schub97 (20. März 2009)

2logische,1 phsischer also 1.


----------



## DiWeXeD (20. März 2009)

[X] 4 durch den P2 940 BE @ 3.6GHz (Bei Last, sonst is CnQ aktiviert)


----------



## Stumpf (20. März 2009)

[X] 2, seit 2 Jahren ein E6300, im Moment @3,1 GHz.

Aber ein Quad wär schon was feines... nur die Kohle dafür schenkt mit leider keiner... :-/


----------



## Flaym (20. März 2009)

[X] 4 Q9300 @ 3,0 GHz


----------



## Deni (20. März 2009)

uhu die 4kerner liegen schon fast bei 50%.. ist aber auch kein wunder bei dem preissturz den vor allem die intel 775er in letzter zeit erlebt haben... der phenom 2 wird sein übriges dazu getan haben


----------



## gabbagabba (20. März 2009)

AMD X2 6000+ (2*3,17Ghz) wird aber auch noch diesen jahr einem Phenom II  weichen


----------



## Homoioteleuton (20. März 2009)

hurra hab schon einen Phenom II X4 920


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. März 2009)

[x] 2 leider nur...
 platziert auf nem E8200 

MFG


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. März 2009)

[X] 4

in nem Q6600@3,75GHz

gruß


----------



## freaky1978 (20. März 2009)

2x zur Zeit noch auf einen...5400+ BE @ 3 Ghz, was mir persönlich noch voll-
kommen reicht.Mal schauen wenn die Phenom 2 Preise weiter unten sind kommt Verstärkung ins Haus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## welloman (20. März 2009)

[x] 2
E 8500@ 4 Ghz


----------



## KFP (20. März 2009)

habe 4 nen Q6600 @3,2 24/7


----------



## EGThunder (20. März 2009)

4 Kerne - Core i7 920 @ 2,80-2,93GHz.

EG


----------



## BigBubby (20. März 2009)

Wer hat hier denn 8 Kerne? das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe.
Wurde doch nach Cores und nicht Threads gefragt, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. März 2009)

[x] 4   Q9550 @ 3,825 Gig


Upgrade auf "8" (4 Reale Cores + 4 zusätzl. Threads, bitte in der Umfrage mal genauer beschreiben  ) Kerne ist geplant -> Core i7


----------



## Marshall92 (21. März 2009)

[X]4
Phenom 9750 4x 2,4ghz
langt erstmal voll und ganz


----------



## StuffzEierdieb (21. März 2009)

[x]4

Phenom X4 9950 BE @2,6 Ghz


----------



## El-Hanfo (21. März 2009)

[X] 2
C2D E6600

MfG


----------



## non_believer (21. März 2009)

[x] 4

Core i7 920@2,67GHz


Zählen eigentlich nur die "reinen" Kerne, oder darf ich auch die Threads angeben? Dann hätte ich ja rein theopraktisch 8 Kerne!


----------



## Iceman-81 (22. März 2009)

[x] 2

Athlon64 X2-4800+, S.939

Dieses Jahr wird meine komplette Infrastruktur aber einem Phenom II System auf AM3-Basis und dem 800er AMD Chipsatz weichen.


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (22. März 2009)

[x] 2

intel e8500 @ 3,8 ghz


----------



## locojens (22. März 2009)

[x] 2 Ist ein C2D 8400 @3,6GHz .


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2009)

[X] 4 Kerne siehe Signatur

              und

[X] 2 Kerne (Notebook)


----------



## CeresPK (22. März 2009)

[x] 4 Kerne 

sonst wärs kein Phenom II x4 940BE


----------



## MikelBrandy (22. März 2009)

Hai!
Q6600@3.24GHZ,bin noch nicht sicher ob ich mir als Übergang einen Q9550 oder gleich Core I7 leiste.


----------



## der_flamur (22. März 2009)

[x] 2
naja mein AMD Athlon x2 4800+ @2,88GHz muss auf jeden Fall einen Phenom 2 weichen (dieses Jahr noch)..... Intel wär mir zu dumm was sie alles von AMD abkupfern


----------



## socio (23. März 2009)

Ein wassergekühlter Xeon L5320 nenn ich bald mein eigen <3


----------



## Annihilata (23. März 2009)

[x] 4

Mein Q9650 sollte erstmal ausreichen.
Erst wenn die Programme endlich mal auf Mehrkern optimiert sein werden,
denke ich über ein Um-/Aufrüsten nach.


----------



## gamain (23. März 2009)

[x] 4
C2Q Q9550@3,4Ghz
sollte auch erstmal locker reichen...


----------



## ensone (23. März 2009)

[x] 2
mein C2Duo E8400 last @4GHz/1,22 Volt
                         lidle @2,6GHz/1,05 Volt
in Verbindung mit GTX285
reicht für aktuell verwendete Anwendungen/Spiele aus.
alles H2o


----------



## fosi1978 (23. März 2009)

[X] 2 : 4850e @ 3GHz


----------



## Progs-ID (23. März 2009)

[x] 2
Ich habe einen Athlon X2 6000+.


----------



## Nuddl007 (23. März 2009)

Intel Quad Core  Q9550...


----------



## yello7676 (23. März 2009)

Phenom 9850 Be ~2,5ghz der sollter erstmal lange reichen


----------



## VirusSXR (23. März 2009)

8 Kerne

Intel Skulltrail = 2x Intel Core 2 Quad 9775 @ 4GHz + H²O


----------



## Pommes (23. März 2009)

4 Cores Intel


----------



## Bennz (23. März 2009)

Q8200@3ghz für mehr reicht der freezer7 nich.


----------



## alfredione3oli (23. März 2009)

[8] Ich hab' 'nen Core i7


----------



## CeresPK (23. März 2009)

Der hat aber nur 4 "echte Kerne" 
dir werden im Taskmanager nur dank HT-Technologie 8 Kerne angezeigt


----------



## HawkEy3 (23. März 2009)

Gibt es  überhaupt schon CPUs mit 8 "echten" Kernen?


----------



## NCphalon (23. März 2009)

nö, nur samples von AMD, die sin aber nochnet verkäuflich soweit ich weiß...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. März 2009)

ein pc 4x kern...andere pc 2x kern...noch eine andere pc 2x kern...und notebook 2x kern... insgesammt 10 kerne  ein kern cpus giebt es bei mir nicht mehr...


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (24. März 2009)

[X] 2 Kerne // AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+


----------



## Nasenbaer (24. März 2009)

4 Kerne -> Core i7-920



alfredione3oli schrieb:


> [8] Ich hab' 'nen Core i7


Du hast auch nur 4 physische Kerne. Der Pentium4 mit HyperThreading wurde ja auch nicht als DualCore bezeichnet.


----------



## mksu (24. März 2009)

[2]
Core 2 Duo E8200 @ 3,4 Ghz

Eine Anmerkung an den Umfragenersteller:

Meines Wissen gibt es momentan weder Sechskern- noch Achtkern-CPU's, und auch keine Mainboards, auf der zwei CPU's Platz finden (von AMD-Serverplatinen und diesem Intel Skulltrailboard, was ne Totgeburt war). Wieso also als Antwortmöglichkeiten 6 und 8 Kerne? Dies fürht doch nur zu verfälschten Ergebnissen dank Fakevotes (momentan angeblich 18 Leute mit acht Kernen in ihrem Spiele-PC).

Gruß Micha


----------



## kallewupdich (24. März 2009)

[x] sonstiges 

gezoggt wir nur noch mit der ps3 anner glotze vom sofa aus Zum surfen reicht der eee901 am monitor oder der zweitschläppi^^ Da reicht 1 Kern


----------



## grubsnek (24. März 2009)

[x] 2 Kerne

Intel E6750


----------



## Nasenbaer (24. März 2009)

mksu schrieb:


> [2]
> Core 2 Duo E8200 @ 3,4 Ghz
> 
> Eine Anmerkung an den Umfragenersteller:
> ...


Einer hat sich schon mit nem Skulltrail System gemeldet. Und die meisten anderen denken wohl, dass ihr Corei7 8 Kerne hat, obwohl natürlich nur 4 echte Kerne vorhanden sind.  Das sorgt wohl für die hohen Zahlen.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (24. März 2009)

[X] 4

so soll es sein!


----------



## savage-fg (24. März 2009)

2 kerne c2d e8600


----------



## mad-onion (24. März 2009)

2 Kerne bis der Arzt kommt... *g*

Den PhenomII würd ich mir ja auch gerne zulegen, aber is halt Ebbe in der Börse.
Und bevor ich mir nen Intel Quadcore zulege geht eher die Welt unter.

So wie es momentan die "ich wähle keine Spielekiller" -Shirts gibt, hätte ich gern eins mit "ich finanziere keine Marktverzerrer". Und nen Aufkleber fürn Rechner "Intel outside"


----------



## cyco99 (25. März 2009)

2 Kerne (X2 5200)
Einen 4-Kern-Prozessor werde ich vermutlich erst Anfang 2010 kaufen. Da ich meistens Budget Spiele zocke, reicht mein X2 noch vollkommen aus. Auch einige "neuere" Titel laufen nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ripcord (25. März 2009)

Noch sind's 2, aber nicht mehr lange 
freue mich schon auf den Quad, hab dann wieder was zum Spielen


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (25. März 2009)

Noch sind's zwei Kerne bei mir. Mit dem (hoffentlich) in diesem Jahr anstehenden Upgrade werden wohl erstmal 3 daraus, mehr Bedarf habe ich da fürs Erste nicht. Da ist mir ein möglichst lange aufrüstbarer Unterbau wichtiger, den der AM3 hoffentlich darstellt.


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (25. März 2009)

[X] 4 Kerne

Intel Core I7 920


----------



## Tom3004 (25. März 2009)

[X] 4
Q6600@2,5Ghz reicht noch dicke aus. 
Naja mit dem OC ist das so eine Sache...weil ich eine Medion Board habe geht nicht mehr als 2,56Ghz


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2009)

Meine CPU hat ganze, achtung, fallt nicht um [x]1 Kerne
Mein nächster Prozi wird ein Quad


----------



## Puffer (26. März 2009)

[X] 4 - Q6600 @ 3,00GHz

und 2 (E6420) im Sinn äh LAN-Rechner


----------



## Otep (26. März 2009)

[X] 4 Kerne

Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz


----------



## MG42 (26. März 2009)

[x] Monocore


----------



## Elbsurfer (27. März 2009)

[x] 4 - mal sehen wann mehr als 4 Kerne preislich interessant werden. Bis dahin reichts völlig


----------



## TheOnLY (27. März 2009)

[x] 1 hab noch nen alten Pentium 4


----------



## nyso (27. März 2009)

[4] Endlich^^
Hab meinen alten Athlon 64 3500+(1 Kern) sofort abgelöst, als der 940BE rauskam^^


----------



## Blackdeamon (27. März 2009)

Leider muß i noch immer auf das geld warten seit jahren.
4 kerne wird der neue immerhin haben.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (27. März 2009)

mein aktueller phenom 9850 hat 4 kerne @3GHz 24/7

wird aber du nen phenomII 955 abgelöst werden wenn er verfügbar ist und ich das geld hab!


greetz,ben


----------



## elmoc (28. März 2009)

[X] 2 
 AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3300Mhz


----------



## Chucky1978 (28. März 2009)

[x]2
AMD 6000+EE wird aber dieses Jahr ersetzt durch mindestens 940BE oder einer der besser ist sobald der 6000er rausfliegt


----------



## PCTom (28. März 2009)

[x] 4 
                                                                                                                                                      Q6600 @ 334x9 ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich warte lieber erstmal das Ende der Wirtschaftskriese ab und wechsle komplett  langt ja auch noch und wenn nicht mehr geht ja unter Lukü bis 3,9 GHz stabil


----------



## mrwichtel (28. März 2009)

[x] 4 
q9450 @ 3,4 Ghz


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. März 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> [x] 4   Q9550 @ 3,825 Gig
> 
> 
> Upgrade auf "8" (4 Reale Cores + 4 zusätzl. Threads, bitte in der Umfrage mal genauer beschreiben  ) Kerne ist geplant -> Core i7


Hmmm .... kann man hier seine Stimme noch irgendwie ändern ?!  Core i7 940 kam am Donnerstag an, von daher sind nun rein hypothetisch 8 Kerne statt 4 bei mir ....


----------



## Jason22 (28. März 2009)

[4] Q6600 meistens @ 3 GHz, weil die Kühlung bei 3,2 GHz und Prime überlastet ist.  Nach 2,5h  3,2 GHz 1,4v geht der einfach aus...


----------



## Artas (28. März 2009)

ich habe eine intel core 2 dou e 6750 
also 2x 2,66 ghz


----------



## guna7 (29. März 2009)

[x] 2

E 8400 @ 4 GHz


----------



## Flotter Geist (29. März 2009)

[x] 2 Kerne


FX 60


----------



## FloW^^ (29. März 2009)

1,6% haben noch weniger ahnung als die "Sonstiges/Weiß nicht"-Anklicker...


----------



## Heinoneon (29. März 2009)

AMD X2 4400+ Brisbane @2,91 GHz.
UnoCore Systeme sterben aus.


----------



## CeresPK (29. März 2009)

FloW^^ schrieb:


> 1,6% haben noch weniger ahnung als die "Sonstiges/Weiß nicht"-Anklicker...


schon daran gedacht das es auch Leute mit Skulltrail und ähnlichen Servermist gibt


----------



## HeaD_87 (30. März 2009)

[x] 4
xeon x3350 @3,40ghz


----------



## rable' (30. März 2009)

[x] 2 

Intel Core²Duo E7300@3.53GHz


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (30. März 2009)

[x] 2  E6600@3,24 Ghz ( FSB 360 )

wunsch natürlich 4 kerne!!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2009)

4 Kerne, mußt Du haben.


----------



## Tranceport (30. März 2009)

[x] Phenom II X4 940
Wie wäre es denn wenn ihr bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten hinter Acht Kerne schreibt das Core i7 NICHT dazu gehört  ? Dann bekommen es evtl. auch diejenigen mit, die den Umfragetitel nicht lesen! Denn was bringt eine Umfrage, wenn sie am Schluss nicht richtig ist


----------



## boss3D (30. März 2009)

[X] _2_

Im PC: C2D E7400 (2x 2.80 GHz)
Im Laptop: C2D P7450 (2x 2.13 GHz)

Von 4 Kernen halte ich aufgrund der immer noch nicht überwältigenden Unterstützung _(noch)_ wenig.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## belle (30. März 2009)

[x] 4

Auch wenn das nicht immer schneller ist als ein Core2Duo mit 3,6 oder 4 GHz. Es läuft alles schnell genug, Windows reagiert schneller und ist einfach zukunftssicherer (siehe GTA IV).


----------



## Witcher (30. März 2009)

AMD Phenom 9500 4X 2,21 GHz


----------



## Iceman-81 (30. März 2009)

Meine Güte, es steht doch ganz groß als Überschrift:



> Wie viele *echte* Kerne hat der Prozessor in deinem Spiele-PC?



Wo gibt's denn da noch Fragen???


----------



## tammer (31. März 2009)

2x [E8400 @ 3,0Ghz]


----------



## Mosed (31. März 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was für nen Rechner die 23 Leute mit ECHTEN 8-Kernen haben...
So viele Skulltrailer? ich glaube eher nicht.

Phenom X4 9950BE


----------



## CeresPK (31. März 2009)

muss ja nicht alles Skulltrail sein ich glaube das 90% davon CoreI7 User sind die einfach nur in den Taskmanager schauen und dann denken sie haben nen 8 Kerner


----------



## michelthemaster (1. April 2009)

Hab 4 Stück, mit einem Phenom 2 X4 810!

Wird bald noch schön übertaktet und dann soll das mal für ein paar Jährchen reichen ^^


MFG

Michel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. April 2009)

[X] 4 

Q6600 @ 3,33Ghz


----------



## boolands (1. April 2009)

Bei mir werkelt noch immer ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ @ 3551MHz.. Eigentlich macht er seine Sache ja noch ganz ordentlich,aber er weicht dieses Jahr trotzdem noch einem i7 -  *freumichjetztschonganzwahnsinnig*


----------



## Milchbubi125 (1. April 2009)

[X] 4

Mein lieber kleiner Q6600@3,2GHz seit nunmehr 2Jahren.
Bis es britzl macht, bleibt er drin.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (1. April 2009)

[1]Whoops ich hab versehtlich 1 geklickt, weil ich von echten physikalischen CPUs ausging.
Meiner hat 2 und der 955 hat 4 ^^


----------



## danoc1 (1. April 2009)

( 4 ) Q9400@ 3,6 GHz


----------



## God-Among-Insects (1. April 2009)

[x] 2 kerne - Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 3,5 Ghz 

ein Quad muss her ´- sind leider noch zu teuer!
aber jetzt kann ich GTA 4 eh flüßig spielen (Patch 3 sei dank!) also kanns warten


----------



## STRIKER1ONE (2. April 2009)

2 Kerne - core 2 duo E8400(E0) 3.00ghz@3.80ghz

Reicht noch völlig aus, also spiele wie COD5 oder F.E.A.R.2 laufen auf mein sys perfekt.


----------



## Schoschi (2. April 2009)

[1] Uuuuuuh aber der rockt noch Battlefield 2 wie nix hier mit der 6600GT 
Im Sommer kommt die Neuanschaffung


----------



## chromas (2. April 2009)

2 e8500


----------



## Tomy4711 (2. April 2009)

[x] 4  

habe mein 1Kerner A64 3700+ endlich gegen einen aktuellen Core i7 920 getauscht.


----------



## Antichrist2142 (2. April 2009)

[4] Q6600@ 3,6Ghz aber am liebäugeln mit dem Core i7 9** nur halt mit neuer Oc Platine und DDR3 Ram etwas TEUER


----------



## .:.Bob.:. (2. April 2009)

[2] Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

Wer hat denn hier schon acht? 
Will auch


----------



## hwfreak12 (2. April 2009)

E6750 @ 3.0Ghz
2048 MB RAM (Corsair)
GTX 260 (216)
Gigabyte P35DS3R

Im Moment ist meine CPU noch ausreichend.Da aber immer mehr Spiele von mehr als 2 Kernen profitieren, werde ich mir bald eine neue zulegen.Diese sollte besonders günstig sein (200 €).
Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen (Ich hatte an einen Q9300 gedacht!)
Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## auRiuM (2. April 2009)

[2] kerne reichen mir noch... 2x3ghz sind ausreichend....


----------



## DeV6iL (2. April 2009)

[X] 2 Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @Stock


----------



## Zeph4r (2. April 2009)

[4] Q6600 Und nix Übertacktet weil die Leistung reicht für jetzt noch aus
Vielleicht mal dieses Jahr Meine 8800 GT Von Zotac austauschen


----------



## Hannibal1980 (3. April 2009)

x4 amd phenom II 940be


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (3. April 2009)

x[4]x intel Q6700 @ 3,2ghz


----------



## Ratty0815 (3. April 2009)

[x] 4 + HT
Intel Core i7 940, und ja passt bestens zum zocken


----------



## Falcony6886 (3. April 2009)

[X] 4 Kerne

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, also 2x2 Kerne!


----------



## melz (4. April 2009)

[x]2
AMD Athlon 64 4800+ x2 Sockel 939 der vielleicht schon nächsten Monat ersetzt wird!


----------



## Nef (4. April 2009)

q6600 bis stabile 3825 MHz @ prime und bis 4049 MHz Validated


----------



## Hirsekeks (4. April 2009)

Natürlich immer noch 2 (Intel E8200) - 4 wird IMHO überschätzt.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. April 2009)

Meine alte Krücke hat gerade mal einen Kern :\ ... naja, aber JETZT bin ich mit einem
Bein im Berufsleben; sobald ich mein erstes Geld verdiene - Nebenjobs ausgeschlossen,
weil die sich einfach nicht rechnen -, werd' ich mir 'nen High-End-Rechner zusammenbauen.
Muss sein ^^ ...

Meine Kriterien:
- mindestens 4 Kerne @ 4 GHz ab werk
- 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher
- Raedon HD 5870 oder Geforce 380 GTX... mal schauen, welche von den beiden weniger Abwärme produziert...


----------



## K-putt (5. April 2009)

hab nen Q6600  reicht mir bisjetzt 100% aus...


----------



## KKOCKK (5. April 2009)

[x] 2 
AMD Opteron 180 2,4ghz 
sockel 939 XD
wird aber dieses jahr nen 4 kerner 
mal schauen auf intel or wieder AMD ^^ ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## fadade (6. April 2009)

[x] 4 -> i7 920   (weitere 4 -> SMT)

Welche CPU hat denn 8? (Außer Serverprozzis...)


----------



## Altair94 (6. April 2009)

Noch ein Zweikerner (AMD X2 4400+@ 4600+). Wird aber einem Vierkerner weichen müssen. (Vermutlich Phenom 2 X4 940 Be)


----------



## markyhh (6. April 2009)

auch noch 2x 3,3ghz, auf dem am3 ist ja noch nicht soviel los, aber wenn der 950 kommt, gibt es wohl nen wechsel...


----------



## Nef (7. April 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Meine alte Krücke hat gerade mal einen Kern :\ ... naja, aber JETZT bin ich mit einem
> Bein im Berufsleben; sobald ich mein erstes Geld verdiene - Nebenjobs ausgeschlossen,
> weil die sich einfach nicht rechnen -, werd' ich mir 'nen High-End-Rechner zusammenbauen.
> Muss sein ^^ ...
> ...



4GHz ab Werk HAHAHA wir lang willstn bitte noch warten? Glaub mir, das wird noch dauern, und wenn die draußen sind legste n 1000ender hin, und ausserdem, hol dir ne gscheite wasserkühlung da kannste jeden ordentlichen prozessor auch so auf 4gig bringen, da lernste auch gleich noch das übertakten!


----------



## UnnerveD (7. April 2009)

[x] 4 
 Intel C2Q 9550 @ 3,4GHz 24/7 Setting
 gepaart mit einer GTX260 -> schönes Cruncher-Monster  und natürlich alle neuen Games

[x] 2
 Intel C2D T5750 @ 2,0GHz
 Schleppi für die Hochschule -> u.a. CS / WC3 Plattform

[x] 1
 A64 3200+ @ 2GHz -> Flashgames und Minimalgrafikzeugs


----------



## JayxG (7. April 2009)

[x] 4 - Phenom 9850@2.6GHz bei 1,20V


----------



## jign (8. April 2009)

Also eine meiner CPUs hat 4 aber ich habe 2 davon


----------



## biohaufen (8. April 2009)

[x] 2

Habe einen Amd Athlon 64 X2 6400+ @ 3,36 GHz wenn er nicht mehr reicht dann wird auf 3,5 GHz Übertaktet


----------



## AjS (9. April 2009)

[x] 4
Q6600 @ 3,0GHz


----------



## SESOFRED (9. April 2009)

E8500 2X 3,8Ghz


----------



## SteVe (9. April 2009)

[x] 2
AMD X2


----------



## fragapple (9. April 2009)

X2 5400+ @~3,1GHz


----------



## fizz (9. April 2009)

[X] 4 Kerne...

Derzeit mit Q9550 E0...

In Planung: AMD-System mit 790GX, Phenom II X940 BE und 4890... 

Grüße aus Magdeburg


----------



## nix-klappt (10. April 2009)

Im Januar den Zweikerner durch einen Phenom 9950/125 ersetzt, der mittlerweile mit 3,2GHz unterwegs ist - unnötigerweise.


----------



## DeathForce (14. April 2009)

[X] 4 Kerne

AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE


----------



## MidwayCV41 (14. April 2009)

[X] 2 Kerne

Noch ein C2D E6300, wird aber zum Wochenende hin durch einen AMD Phenom II X4 940 ersetzt.


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (16. April 2009)

3 Kerne 
Phenom II X720 @ 3333Mhz.
0,99% sind ja noch echte Exoten die 3 Kerner, mit 1-2 % mehr hatte ich eigentlich gerechnet.


----------



## lumi (16. April 2009)

[4] Q9550, derzeit non oc. bevor der limitiert kackt mir die graka ab


----------



## Cornholio (16. April 2009)

[X] 4 - Intel C2Q Q9550


----------



## BabaYaga (17. April 2009)

[x] 2 Kerne (Siehe Sig)

Hier gilt im Moment dasselbe wie bei meiner GraKa. Vollkommen ausreichend für das was ich mache


----------



## AlexB_87 (14. September 2009)

[x] 4Kerne
kommen immer mehr Games auf wo es von Vorteil ist.


----------

